# Nationstates



## Marky Lazer (Dec 7, 2005)

Are there people having a NationsStates country? If so, would it be fun to make a Chronies region?


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 8, 2005)

What is Nationstates. Does it mean countries with states that could be nations themselves. I live in a country divided by states which have their own governments.


----------



## catseyekitty (Dec 8, 2005)

Intresting... U.S. myself...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2005)

I thought people were familiar with the concept...

http://www.nationstates.net/


----------



## Ahdkaw (Dec 9, 2005)

I did have my own Nation State a long time ago, 'twas called _Profanitica_, but after about 3 months of 'playing' I got rather quickly bored of it, as it doesn't seem to do much.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2005)

I don't think it's boring at all, it's what you make of it yourself, isn't it?


----------



## cornelius (Dec 9, 2005)

I have made up one with my brotherhood. It was all about " the stronghold", warping back in time, and indoctrinating our ancestors... could give you more info, but I warn you, it is rather weird...


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2005)

My nation is pretty much the way I want a country to be.


----------



## Ahdkaw (Dec 9, 2005)

Marky Lazer said:
			
		

> I don't think it's boring at all, it's what you make of it yourself, isn't it?


Well yes, it is what you make of it, but after three months of answering three questions a day, you soon find the question repeating themselves.

Also the questions never take into account previous decisions. For example, I banned the use and manufacture of cars in my nation, a few days later I have the Automobiles Industry in my nation lobbying me for tax breaks. Tax breaks for the non-existant?

So while it was interesting at first, like I say it didn't hold my attention.

But by all means, don't let me put you off, I loved it when I first played.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Dec 9, 2005)

You can only get two questions a day... And there are tons of new questions made up.


----------



## Arkangel (Dec 10, 2005)

I like this very much, Thanks Marky for enlightening me and showing me more ways to waste my time 

BTW this concept is really good, i am getting addicted to it.


----------



## kyektulu (Dec 10, 2005)

*It looks very interesting Marky you will have to clue me in next time we are both on messenger. 
*


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

Hello all,

I started playing nationstates a few years ago, but somehow my old nation was deleted. However I do have a new nation "The Republic of upthecongo".

What I tend to do with my nation is not run it by tapping into my beliefs as a human being, I just tend to use my wacky imagination or whatever mood I'm in on that particular day.

Here is the link to my nation:

http://www.nationstates.net/upthecongo


----------



## sanityassassin (Jan 2, 2006)

I have just created a region for chronicles network members to join if they wish imaginatively titled chronicles alliance feel free to join ribblestaed in creating a unique region


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

I've just joined the alliance.


----------

